# Lucie Our darling "Golden-Chow Chow" Rescue



## Deborah (Jul 3, 2005)

I love Goldens but I've got a soft heart for throwaways ! We found Lucie in a rescue a little over a year ago, she was just recovering from Parvo and was still a little sickly. What a difference a little TLC makes !

She's a Golden/Chow Chow mix and about 55lbs now


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

She's beautiful! welcome


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

My Buffy is also a Golden/Chow. We've always considered to be Golden though because that is her personality and also primarily her looks. Most people think she's a golden; just the experts know different. She is a sweetheart. We've had her since she was 6 weeks old and she is definitely my heart dog. Here's her pic. You can see the similarities with Lucie. Buffy has a spot on the end of her tongue but the rest of her tongue is pink. Her ears are smaller than most goldens.


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

BTW: Lucie is very cute! She doesn't look thrilled though with wearing red devil horns.


----------



## Deborah (Jul 3, 2005)

Buffy & Abby's Mom said:


> BTW: Lucie is very cute! She doesn't look thrilled though with wearing red devil horns.


No, I don't think she was :no: 

Buffy looks like a sweetie, most people think Lucie is a Golden until she opens her mouth (full black tongue)


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Awwww....

I call those "Chowtreivers!" 

CUTE!

-Stephanie


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Very sweet! Thanks for posting these pictures and thanks for rescuing Lucy.


----------

